# Marines gain 'confidence' in Singapore



## whiterose (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't know what year is this report from, but oh well...

Marines gain 'confidence' in Singapore



> Marines gain 'confidence' in Singapore
> 11 obstacles test Marines' maneuverabilities
> 
> Cpl. Eric McLeroy, 11th MEU (SOC) Public Affairs
> ...


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jan 1, 2009)

> The rest of their time in Singapore was spent touring the city and relaxing.



This is where Marines utilize that "confidence"... ;)


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 1, 2009)

I visited Singapore about a decade ago returned from the Philippines to the US.  I was amazed by the cleanliness of the city and the politeness of all.  I hope to visit again someday.  We stayed in a hotel near Chiangi (sp?) prison.  Tough looking place.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 1, 2009)

Littering has a pretty hefty fine in Singas.  1CDO is our sister Bn in Singapore, we had a Bn stationed at Dieppe barracks from 69-89 after Malaya scaled down so were still fairly well liked there.  Good to see the article didn't mention boogie street or the four floors, no doubt that was the relaxing part :)

The high ropes course is good fun, I shit my pants when I did it and got sewing machine leg going up a ladder, took a few deep breaths and the knowledge that my mates were all watching to keep me going up.


----------



## 7point62 (Jan 2, 2009)

We are good at maneuvering "through dark, confined spaces."  Even when intoxicated.


----------



## QC (Jan 3, 2009)

Good to see the article didn't mention boogie street or the four floors, no doubt that was the relaxing part

I've heard of the four floors, any good?


----------

